# New CoreDRAW Rhinestone Video - Creation of a Checkered Flag



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I made a new video on creating a Rhinestone Checkered Flag.

CorelDRAW Rhinestone - Checkered Flag - YouTube


I'm also going to see how Stone Cut Pro handles making this same exact design from the same source JPG and also see what it does with the design using a vector version of the design.

Kevin


----------



## pongo (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks
looks great man


----------



## Louie_J (Nov 8, 2007)

Very cool! I was looking for something new to offer for garments, so I bought the rhinestone starter kit to experiment with.
I've lerarned how to make templates using CorelDRAW, but haven't had time to give it a try yet.
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

What is the Easy Stone program?? Never seen that one before or found any info when I tried to look.

Frank


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

big frank sports said:


> What is the Easy Stone program?? Never seen that one before or found any info when I tried to look.


It's my own Home Brew... There are 3 CorelDRAW Macros that I know of... 

rStones

MacroMonster.Com :: Product - rStones Rhinestone Designer Suite - 1 installation

DrawStones

VBA macros and Add-ins for CorelDRAW Graphics Suite : DrawStone

FDO2P

https://sites.google.com/site/lnfortunspages/Home

All of them have two things in common... They don't do the complete job I was looking to do... One was crazy priced for the full featured version... 

All of them have a licensing policy unheard of in the software industry... One license... New computer you're SOL... Buy a new copy. Computer crashes You're SOL... Buy a new copy... Have more than one computer... Buy a copy for each computer... 

So I just created my own that does everything I want it to... Well it doesn't do everything I want it to yet...It does most everything I want it to... I'm always thinking of things to add to it....



Kevin 


*
*


----------

